# s10 custom audio build



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

this is a old s10 for a customer, it will have 4-12 L5, 3-amps, 2 batt, new alt and a bunch of other stuff. it will have alot of fiberglassing inside the cab and the bed.

so heres the pics......


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

few more pics........


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Wow looking very nice!


----------



## ascendotuum (Apr 12, 2008)

Install looks good so far, should turn out nice! Man that S10 is going to be twice as heavy when your finished though, haha

Looks like you put that little guy to work!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

yea thats my son he's something else, but hes a big help. he loves car and loves to help me work on them.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

where are you located at in Louisiana?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

looking pretty sweet so far. I look forward to seeing more pictures, especially of that bed!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

near Lafayette


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm in north Louisiana....nice clean looking install


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i had an S-10 like that!!! Actually it was a 91 GMC Sonoma and i loved that truck. Wish i never sold it. What are the rest of the plans for it?


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

i think the guy that owns it is going to paint it black and put 22'' dayton spokes. im building a FG dash, door panel, console and the bed. it will have bucket seat that i will reupholster and a few other thing.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

thats some crazy work. Thanks for sharing the step by step pictures. One word of advice though....if you are going to have your son help you glass, you should get him the proper safety equipment. That sars mask doesnt do anything. You should get him the proper mask


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Was the blow-thru already existing? Therre was recently an s-10 close to me for sale C-H-E-A-P and I was thinking it would make a good insane-o-mobile...... but I resisted.


----------



## ascendotuum (Apr 12, 2008)

bobditts said:


> if you are going to have your son help you glass, you should get him the proper safety equipment. That sars mask doesnt do anything. You should get him the proper mask


Indeed. I think a proper ventilator can be had for about $30 at Home Depot or the like.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Crazy, impressive work!

And x10000 on get your son a real mask!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

yea i just bought him one


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great to get your son I take it, involved.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

bobditts said:


> thats some crazy work. Thanks for sharing the step by step pictures. One word of advice though....if you are going to have your son help you glass, you should get him the proper safety equipment. That sars mask doesnt do anything. You should get him the proper mask


x200


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

i bought this mask


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

PUREAUDIO said:


> i bought this mask


looks nice, but does it filter particles and fumes?


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

suitable for a wide range of gases and vapours, including ammonia and mercury, as well as particulate hazards.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

PUREAUDIO said:


> suitable for a wide range of gases and vapours, including ammonia and mercury, as well as particulate hazards.


Good call, his healthy brain will thank you.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PUREAUDIO said:


> i bought this mask


Kickass! My 3M fits my boy, but he has a HUGE head, he really does, when he was young it was like a freakshow 

Now, get it dirty, and I'm sure he knows how (mine digs it too) 

Then wait till mom is napping..................

Then have hin get down next to her and WIMPER "mooooouuuummmmm

She will LOVE it


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

lol im sure mom will love it


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

took out the dash


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Nice install...bumping for install pictures


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Great project, i always wanted to do a blow-thru like that on the 350 powered S-10 that I use to drive.....

B-


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

So what are the plans for this thing. You gonna redo the dash, and give it a paint job?

Looks good. I love the carpentry work you did in the bed...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Very sweet install! I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

me and my son is building the dash from scratch and going to wrap it in black vinyl like the bed.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> Very sweet install! I can't wait to see the finished project.


what part of louisiana you live?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

PUREAUDIO said:


> what part of louisiana you live?


Lafayette


----------



## titan (Jul 21, 2008)

wow...lots of work.


----------



## cory_watson (Jul 21, 2008)

thats a nice looking setup


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good so far...


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

a few update pics


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

a few more


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Child labor, FTW!! That's actually how I started. My dad built race cars most of my life, so I learned real early how to wire a car. My 13yo daughter is only interested in the finished product with no effort as she doesn't really like to get dirty.

Looks real nice! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

lol
i have my 13yr old daughter sewing the interior for me


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## 93mazdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

very good looking work, i can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

custom dash alright! WTF awesome family work there!


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see how this goes, looks like it will make a real show stopper!


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice, did similar install in my s-10 and really enjoy it.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

M.Hendrix said:


> Very nice, did similar install in my s-10 and really enjoy it.


would you have any pics


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

yes. try to get them up soon


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

....


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

It looks great so far. I'm curious, how many hours do you think it'll take you total to do the dash?


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Pureaudio....you are a lucky man, having your kids help you and them also learning something and you also instilling PRIDE in them. We are a family business, and I will never take anything for all the stuff i learned from my dad and mom. 
Your install looks killer too!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Rybaudio said:


> It looks great so far. I'm curious, how many hours do you think it'll take you total to do the dash?


if i had to guess total hours, id say around 20-25 hours.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

kh971 said:


> Pureaudio....you are a lucky man, having your kids help you and them also learning something and you also instilling PRIDE in them. We are a family business, and I will never take anything for all the stuff i learned from my dad and mom.
> Your install looks killer too!!


thanks my kids love helping me.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome job mang! Reminds me when me and my dad used to build up cars. I miss those times like you would not believe! Cherish those moments..........


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

That's cool you're getting your kids into this. My daughter, 7 yrs old, keeps talking about when I get her a car. I told her we're going to build her car. I figure this way she'll respect it more than I did as a teen when I was handed mine.

That install is coming along nice. Dash looks great.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

i told my daughter that when she gets a car its going to be something we work on.


----------



## gangstajpimpin (Nov 25, 2008)

Will the A/C and Heater work? Or are you not concerned about that?? 

If you are re-routing them...do you have pics?? 

I am following your build very closely, as it is AMAZING  Reminds me of the times that I worked on the 71 Lemans Sport with my pops...


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

yes he will have a/c and heat and no, no pics of it yet.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

started sanding, still have more sanding to do.


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

great job so far, can't wait to see more.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

a small update, waiting for the truck to get back to do the touch up on the filler. now the fun part sand sand sand and more sand.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good! I don't know all of you have that kinda time on your hands. I only wish I did.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Irishfocus06 said:


> Looks good! I don't know all of you have that kinda time on your hands. I only wish I did.


i dont have much time i started this job back in march. if i did have more time i should have finished it back in may.


----------



## colorado_clean (Jul 11, 2008)

PUREAUDIO said:


> i dont have much time i started this job back in march. if i did have more time i should have finished it back in may.


haha I would say not! I've been watching this one close and wanting to see an end ! The s10 is close to my heart, I had a LUV diesel back in the day.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Im hopeing to be finished around jan, feb.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## NCMazda3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

updates?


----------



## world27owns (May 1, 2009)

Loving the lil slave labor


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

well this project is on hold till the owner wants me to start back on it.

sorry guys


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

Is the baffle for the subs going to be strong enough? looks kind of thin and weak, is there going to be some kind of bracing?
Oh, killer looking install, my first build was FGing 6 JL12W3's into the bed of my Silverado, it was bagged and body dropped which stole 4 inches of height from me, I am planning another big blow through box for my new crew cab Chevy, I think I might have to steal some idea's from you and you short helper


----------

